# mehr benutzerbilder brauch das forum



## vierlagig (5 November 2009)

...die fagezeichen in der freundesliste nerven ... und es kann auch nicht angehen, dass unter den top30 10 ohne benutzerbild dahin leben ...

ich bitte um vorschläge für:

lorenz2512
marlob
MSB
plc_tippser
Gerhard Bäurle
seeba
Kai
sps-concept
gravieren
Oberchefe
Eliza
HDD
Jan
seeba

und eigentlich auch Stollentroll - Friede seiner Asche


----------



## zotos (5 November 2009)

Mir würden da einiges einfallen aber ich denke man sollte den Damen und Herren noch die Chance geben sich in letzter Minute ein eigenen Avatar zu wählen bevor wir uns über sie lustig machen.

PS: Ich bin mir eigentlich sehr sicher das der Stollentroll eigentlich ein Benutzerbild angegeben hatte.


----------



## vierlagig (5 November 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> PS: Ich bin mir eigentlich sehr sicher das der Stollentroll eigentlich ein Benutzerbild angegeben hatte.



dies hatte auch ich so in erinnerung, aber es ist im profil so nicht mehr zu sehen: http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=7606

speicherplatz sparen? kann mal ein MOD oder admin dem sehr geschätzten, großartigen Stollentroll sein bild wieder geben? DANKE!


----------



## zotos (5 November 2009)

Werter Kollege vierlagig,
vielen Dank! Du hast wirklich einen der schrägsten Sätze Zitiert. Jetzt kann ich nicht mal mehr das eine oder andere "eigentlich" unbemerkt löschen.


----------



## vierlagig (5 November 2009)

bei lori können wir, glaub ich, das fragezeichen lassen 

@zotos: absicht! immer wieder gern schlechte zitate, das stellt so schön bloß ^^


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 November 2009)

> *mehr benutzerbilder brauch das forum*


 
*ACK*

daran sollten einige User noch arbeiten, das Fragezeichen als 
Benutzerbild ist schrecklich!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 November 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> *ACK*
> 
> daran sollten einige User noch arbeiten, das Fragezeichen als
> Benutzerbild ist schrecklich!



Hallo, das finde ich auch.


----------



## vierlagig (5 November 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo, das finde ich auch.



das ausrufezeichen hat was ... ich bin grad in dem visam-thread drüber gestolpert und habe sehr gelacht! ...so kann ich dann jetzt doch schon fast beruhigt schlafen gehen ...


----------



## Flinn (5 November 2009)

denke ich auch, ein sinnvolles Benutzerbild ist schon nützlich...

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## Gebs (5 November 2009)

Hallo 4L,

ich gehöre zwar nicht zu den TOP 30, aber ich hab' mir Deinen Aufruf zu herzen genommen.

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## vierlagig (5 November 2009)

Gebs schrieb:


> Hallo 4L,
> 
> ich gehöre zwar nicht zu den TOP 30, aber ich hab' mir Deinen Aufruf zu herzen genommen.
> 
> ...



noch nicht, aber dir fehlen auch nur noch 440 beiträge ... ein klacks! bald ist wieder berufsschulpraktikumszeit


----------



## argv_user (5 November 2009)

UiUiUi, es geht wohl langsam Richtung Wochendende, was?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 November 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo, das finde ich auch.


 
das ist ja klasse


----------



## vierlagig (5 November 2009)

argv_user schrieb:


> UiUiUi, es geht wohl langsam Richtung Wochendende, was?



nu, eine nachtschicht noch und dann is wochenende und urlaub und trallala


----------



## PLC-Gundel (5 November 2009)

Ähem, und warum hat die Interessensgemeinschaft "Chat" noch dieses nichtssagende Zeichen???

-----> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruss,
Gundula


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 November 2009)

PLC-Gundel schrieb:


> Ähem, und warum hat die Interessensgemeinschaft "Chat" noch dieses nichtssagende Zeichen???
> 
> ----->
> 
> ...



Soll etwa ein Designwettbewerb ausgeschrieben werden?


----------



## MatMer (5 November 2009)

den hätte ich mit meinem Bild bereits gewonnen

es geht nichts über die Madagskar Pinguine


----------



## zotos (5 November 2009)

PLC-Gundel schrieb:


> Ähem, und warum hat die Interessensgemeinschaft "Chat" noch dieses nichtssagende Zeichen???
> 
> ----->
> 
> ...


Wie so? passt doch! ;o)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 November 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Soll etwa ein Designwettbewerb ausgeschrieben werden?


 
keine schlechte idee, der Benutzer mit dem schönsten Bild
bekommt eine Einladung zum Essen vom Themenstarter


----------



## argv_user (5 November 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> keine schlechte idee, der Benutzer mit dem schönsten Bild
> bekommt eine Einladung zum Essen vom Themenstarter



Ich warte da mal ab, momentan liegt er vermutlich in der Koje, der Gute.

Alsdann wäre ja auch noch eine Umfrage zu diesem höchst sensiblen Thema fällig. Im Zweifel mach ich es wie andere und knipse meinen Hund/Hahn/Hengst/Oma(oh, das geht leider nicht mehr), keinesfalls aber irgend so ein Bartgesimse...


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (5 November 2009)

Hab nun auch mal eins "reingehauen"


----------



## vierlagig (5 November 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> keine schlechte idee, der Benutzer mit dem schönsten Bild
> bekommt eine Einladung zum Essen vom Themenstarter



wenn der benutzer/die benutzerin mit dem schönsten bild wert darauf legt mit mir essen zu gehen, kann ich ihn/sie gern zum besten dönerstand der stadt (bz) einladen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 November 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wenn der benutzer/die benutzerin mit dem schönsten bild wert darauf legt mit mir essen zu gehen, kann ich ihn/sie gern zum besten dönerstand der stadt (bz) einladen


 
wichtig ist das er wirklich der beste dönerstand der stadt ist


----------



## vierlagig (5 November 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> wichtig ist das er wirklich der beste dönerstand der stadt ist



dafür leg ich meine hand ins feuer! nen besseren döner gibt es nirgends!


----------



## Jan (5 November 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...die fagezeichen in der freundesliste nerven ... und es kann auch nicht angehen, dass unter den top30 10 ohne benutzerbild dahin leben ...
> 
> ich bitte um vorschläge für:
> 
> ...


 
Ich gehöre zu den Top 30?

Jetzt fühle ich mich geschmeichelt.

Woran wird das festgemacht, dass man unter den Top 30 ist?

Das mit dem Bild sollte wohl überlegt sein. 

Mir ist noch nichts gutes eingefallen.


----------



## Jan (5 November 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wenn der benutzer/die benutzerin mit dem schönsten bild wert darauf legt mit mir essen zu gehen, kann ich ihn/sie gern zum besten dönerstand der stadt (bz) einladen


 
Jetzt wirds interessant. 

ESSEN!!! :s12:

Da muss ich mir was gaaanz tolles einfallen lassen.

Jam, jam. :icon_lol:


----------



## vierlagig (5 November 2009)

Jan schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zu den Top 30?



nee, aber du stehst auf meiner freundesliste.

top30 beiträgszahl betreffend, das ist kein qualitätsmerkmal, nur ein quantitätsmerkmal


----------



## marlob (5 November 2009)

Habe mir bis jetzt kein Benutzerbild zugelegt, weil ich die Standardmässig ausgeschaltet habe (kein Haken bei Benutzerbilder anzeigen). So fällt das surfen im Forum während der Arbeitszeit nicht so auf ;-) 
Werde mir in der nächsten Woche aber mal Gedanken über ein Bild machen. Habe da im Moment nicht den Nerv zu. Privater Stress :-(
Vielleicht gibt es ja auch ein paar nette Vorschläge


----------



## Eliza (6 November 2009)

na wenn es ums essen geht, dann denke ich doch auch mal über ein bild nach..... vor allem wenn man auch per pn so nett drauf angesprochen wird. 
@vl: geht notfalls auch mein skype-bild, oder disqualifiziere ich mich damit fürs essen?


----------



## vierlagig (6 November 2009)

Eliza schrieb:


> @vl: geht notfalls auch mein skype-bild, oder disqualifiziere ich mich damit fürs essen?



du meinst dieses kryptisch, okultistisch anmutende? lass dir mal lieber was besseres einfallen


----------



## Eliza (6 November 2009)

ich finde das sehr schön! 
aber mit der aussicht auf ein essen werde ich mal das wochenende drüber nachdenken ob mir was besseres einfällt.


----------



## Oberchefe (10 November 2009)

Ich denke den meisten Nutzern hier ist nicht bewusst dass mit den Benutzerbildern, die nicht selbst angefertigt wurden, ein ständiges Risiko einer Abmahnung einhergeht.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (10 November 2009)

Ich habe grad mal ein bisschen das Internet nach Copyright-Verletzungen bzgl. Avataren durchgeforstet. Tatsächlich unterliegen Bildern, die man aus dem Internet zieht, ein Copyright (bzw. in Deutschland: Urheberrecht). Der Urheber ist der "Schöpfer eines Werkes" bla bla... in diesem Zuge habe ich aber auch gelesen, dass man selbst ein Passfoto oder Bewerbungsfoto von sich selbst hier nicht einfach so posten kann, da das Urheberrecht beim entsprechenden Fotografen liegt. Und da frage ich mich doch ernsthaft, ob ich solche "Gesetze" ernst nehmen soll??!! 

Außerdem ist die Sache mit dem Urheberrecht (auch bei Büchern, Zitaten, DVDs und CDs) so ein heikles Thema. Diesbezüglich gibt es nämlich bis heute noch keine klare Regelung. "Tauschbörsen" wie KaZaa, E-Mule, etc. hätten - gäbe es eine klare Regelung - dann garnicht so lange überlebt, aber sie haben die Gesetzeslücken halt ausgenutzt.


----------



## Ralle (10 November 2009)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Ich denke den meisten Nutzern hier ist nicht bewusst dass mit den Benutzerbildern, die nicht selbst angefertigt wurden, ein ständiges Risiko einer Abmahnung einhergeht.



Ja, ich warte schon lange auf so eine Abmahnung. Da hab ich dann wenigstens mal einen Grund, so einem Heini persönlich eine aufs Maul zu hauen. Wenn das jeder so machen würde, wäre das mit der Abmahnerei schon lange gegessen.


----------



## Grubba (11 November 2009)

> Ich denke den meisten Nutzern hier ist nicht bewusst dass mit den Benutzerbildern, die nicht selbst angefertigt wurden, ein ständiges Risiko einer Abmahnung einhergeht.


 
Na Gottseidank habe ich für mein Bild den Selbstauslöser betätigt....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 November 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> ....
> Vielleicht gibt es ja auch ein paar nette Vorschläge


 

Klar.... für dich irgendwas mit Tulpen oder Käse

*ROFL*


----------



## HDD (20 November 2009)

Dein Wunsch soll mir Befehl sein.


----------



## vierlagig (20 November 2009)

HDD schrieb:


> Dein Wunsch soll mir Befehl sein.



du guter und auch noch so ein schönes


----------



## marlob (20 November 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Klar.... für dich irgendwas mit Tulpen oder Käse
> 
> *ROFL*


Habe ich gemacht 
Ich hoffe du erkennst die Tulpe auf dem Bild ;-)


----------



## vierlagig (20 November 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> Habe ich gemacht
> Ich hoffe du erkennst die Tulpe auf dem Bild ;-)



du hast jetzt ein profilbild, aber kein benutzerbild ^^
aber auch eine schöne tulpe


----------



## marlob (20 November 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> du hast jetzt ein profilbild, aber kein benutzerbild ^^
> aber auch eine schöne tulpe


Sollte das Benutzerbild werden ;-)
Jetzt ist es da


----------



## vierlagig (20 November 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> Sollte das Benutzerbild werden ;-)
> Jetzt ist es da



endlich bekommt der blaunuancierte saustall hier mal bißchen farbe


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 November 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> Habe ich gemacht
> Ich hoffe du erkennst die Tulpe auf dem Bild ;-)



Ich kann mir nicht helfen, irgendwie passt das zu dir


----------



## marlob (20 November 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht helfen, irgendwie passt das zu dir


Wie kommst du denn darauf ;-)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 November 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht helfen, irgendwie passt das zu dir




Jepp... war zwar nicht ganz die Tulpe die ich meinte aber passt perfekt!!!!!!!


----------



## plc_tippser (24 November 2009)

Ich hatte schon mal eins, liegt ein paar Tage zurück, hmm ja auf dem alten Board war des.

Mal sehen wenn ich Zeit und Geld habe mache ich mal wieder eines rein.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 November 2009)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon mal eins, liegt ein paar Tage zurück, hmm ja auf dem alten Board war des.
> 
> Mal sehen wenn ich Zeit und *Geld* habe mache ich mal wieder eines rein.


 
wie nimmt der Markus das bei dir bezahlt, ich hatte glück mir hat er nichts abgeknöpft


----------



## maweri (24 November 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> wie nimmt der Markus das bei dir bezahlt, ich hatte glück mir hat er nichts abgeknöpft


 
Wahrscheinlich weil Du schon so viel für den individuellen Benutzerstatus abgedrückt hast


----------



## vierlagig (2 Dezember 2011)

Eliza schrieb:


> ich finde das sehr schön!
> aber mit der aussicht auf ein essen werde ich mal das wochenende drüber nachdenken ob mir was besseres einfällt.



leere versprechungen! ...


----------



## manyman25 (5 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

war mal kurz künstlerisch tätig und hab mir einen Avatar zugelegt.

Gruß Many


----------



## Approx (5 Dezember 2011)

manyman25 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war mal kurz künstlerisch tätig und hab mir einen Avatar zugelegt.
> 
> Gruß Many



Toller Avatar! Ich habe sofort HIER dran gedacht... 


Nix für ungut.
Gruß Approx


----------

